# Serial Console on 8 STABLE don't Work



## KuArZo (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, i try set the serial console without good results. The most strange is that when you see the start booting after that does not reach the ttyu0:

```
ttys:
ttyu0 "/usr/libexec/getty std.19200" vt100 on secure

loader.conf:
boot_multicons="NO"
boot_serial="YES"
console="comconsole"
comconsole_speed="19200"
```
Also shaped multi-speed serial, get the same result. (9600, 19200, 115200)

Any ideas?


----------



## sossego (Apr 23, 2010)

You're looking at two different tty consoles. The value of ttyvX are the one's you switch with ctrl+alt+fX the ttyu are dial in types.


----------



## KuArZo (Jul 12, 2010)

So ?


```
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
uart0: console (19200,n,8,1)
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
uart1: [FILTER]
```

don't exist sio in 8 STABLE!, and the serial console show me any boot, but no login in!


----------

